# Is a factory new Nissan engine called Remanufactured?



## RichInCT (Oct 7, 2008)

My mom just had the 2.5 engine in her 2002 Altima replaced by a Nissan dealer who insists that it's a factory new engine. However stamped right on the engine it says Remanufactured and it also says "Reman Engine" on the sales receipt. I questioned the dealer and they said that it is brand new and that Nissan calls it "remanufactured" because it has upgrades since the original engine in 2002. I asked "Has the block or any part of this engine ever been in another car ever?" She said "No. It is totally brand new. Your mom's insurance company would never allow us to put a remanufactured engine in her car" (the insurance company is paying for the engine because of the accident that caused the engine to get ruined).

Is it really true that Nissan sells brand new engines, but stamps them with the word "Remanufactured"? Do they also sell actual remanufactured engines and if so, what do they call them? This doesn't sound right to me. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## 02altima35se (Nov 1, 2008)

from personal experiance im almost postive if you got it under warrenty it is rebuilt i know cause i kept having tranny problems and everytime i would go up they just slap another one in and i asked how come he told now nissan does not look at fixing anything semi major in trannys and motor's the jus replace em with remanufactured ones... and my guess is take the crappy ones and send the to be rebuilt and put in someone elses car lol


----------



## Ted Hernandez (Jul 22, 2017)

So in essence when one purchases a supposed "New Engine" from Nissan....the engine is really a Remanufactured one?? Isn't that a bit of a fraud thing going on? Maybe a local DA should check out this practice?? False advertisement.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes it would be fraud if your receipt did not spell out it was a remanufactured engine. With anything to do with car sales or repairs its what is written down on the contract or bill of sale that counts.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RichInCT said:


> My mom just had the 2.5 engine in her 2002 Altima replaced by a Nissan dealer who insists that it's a factory new engine. However stamped right on the engine it says Remanufactured and it also says "Reman Engine" on the sales receipt. I questioned the dealer and they said that it is brand new and that Nissan calls it "remanufactured" because it has upgrades since the original engine in 2002. I asked "Has the block or any part of this engine ever been in another car ever?" She said "No. It is totally brand new. Your mom's insurance company would never allow us to put a remanufactured engine in her car" (the insurance company is paying for the engine because of the accident that caused the engine to get ruined).
> 
> Is it really true that Nissan sells brand new engines, but stamps them with the word "Remanufactured"? Do they also sell actual remanufactured engines and if so, what do they call them? This doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> ...


There are several variations of engines that can be purchased from a Nissan dealer. A brand new complete "crate" engine; a re-manufactured complete "long block" or a re-manufactured "short block" minus the accessories; a rebuilt that's usually gotten from some local garage that does engine over-hauling. So to answer your question, a new engine is stamped new not re-manufactured. A re-manufactured engine is quite a bit cheaper then a new engine and they are just about as good as a brand new engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as it's a "genuine Nissan remanufactured engine," it's just as good as new. Any other reman would be a different story. Nissan has been selling new replacement parts as "remanufactured" for decades, including alternators, distributors, starters, engines, transmissions and ECM's.


----------

